# West Coast Brewers Meet > Monday 12th May, 7.30pm @ Rivervale Commu



## randyrob (5/5/08)

Hey Guys,

Just a reminder the next West Coast Brewers Meet is on Monday 12th May, 7.30pm @ Rivervale Community Centre.

the main highlight for the night is going to be the club comp "Low Countries"

attached is a pdf with the available categories you can enter

View attachment WCB_2008_Competition_Style_Chart.pdf


If you would like to enter all you need to do is rock up on time & bring around 1L of Beer

it should be a fun night!

Rob.


----------

